# The Christening -What does the MUM wear?



## Tsia

Ok.. Mylo's christening is in Mid August. I have his outfit.. OH has a nice suit and tie.. but what the hell do I wear? 
:shrug:
I went to one other christen0ing where the mother of baby wore a smart black trouser suit with a waistcoat! :wacko: she looked nice but dunno for her babys christening!

shall I dress like I am attending a wedding? ..like fascinator too? :shrug:

sorry if its a silly Q but dont wanna look a knob.. all eyes will be on Mylo anyways. haha:happydance:


What do people wear to christenings? :blush:
what would or did you wear? 

a black suit doesnt seem right to me. 
:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Gingerspice

I think it varies on what you feel best to go in tbh.

At our church we have some parents just in normal clothing as they don't see it as a 'pompous affair', just grateful to God for a safe arrival, whereas others dress in full 'summer party' type wear, so men in suits and women in a nice dress as they see it as a big celebration and want to mark it as a bit more special in the photos etc.

I personally will be wearing a nice dress when we have our LO done, but I doubt hubs will be in a suit - probably a casual shirt and smart trousers, so we're going with somewhere in the middle ground I suppose.


----------



## Kte

OH wore a suit and I wore black 'work' pants and a nice red top.

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/Kitty_fantastic_o/BabyandBump/Chloes%20Christening/GetAttachment-1aspx-1.jpg


----------



## BabyK'sMam

I haven't even had my LO yet but my sister, SIL and cousins have already started talking about the dress and matching fascintor (sp) or hats they're going to wear to the christening. 

My family will use any excuse to get dressed up :roll:


----------



## Beth09

I wore a maxi dress it was black with orange flowers on it!!


----------



## Catbird

I would say wear something you feel comfortable in, especially as it is in August and you don't want to get all sweaty and sticky before you go up there. But then I would also say wear something that makes you feel good as there is nothing worse than looking back at photos thinking 'Oh I wish I had worn...'.

I went to a Christening over the weekend and the Mum wore a lovely summer dress, had her hair done up but no hat or anything, so she looked smart but also (IMO) was practical enough to deal with her baby at the same time.


----------



## strawberry81

I was torn and didn't have a clue what to wear, so thought stuff it if my dd looks stunning then why can't mummy at least try to match up! I wore a black & silver dress, very 50s style, with wedges and hair straightened and a slight clip in to hold back the sides


----------



## Tsia

Catbird said:


> I would say wear something you feel comfortable in, especially as it is in August and you don't want to get all sweaty and sticky before you go up there. But then I would also say wear something that makes you feel good as there is nothing worse than looking back at photos thinking 'Oh I wish I had worn...'.
> 
> I went to a Christening over the weekend and the Mum wore a lovely summer dress, had her hair done up but no hat or anything, so she looked smart but also (IMO) was practical enough to deal with her baby at the same time.

yes you make a good point.. something nice but comfortable.. so i can still deal with Mylo. \Doesnt crease easily or stains show up too much incase hes sick on me! lol
so no solid colur.. a nice summer dress, no fascinator.. maybe a subtle clip with a few feathers stuck on sound ok? 
ooooh I 'm getting excited.. and I have an excuse to shop and spend some money now! lol:happydance:


----------



## smokey

Im planning on getting a cream coloured suit or maybe a flowery summer dress with a shawl, im not normaly a dress kinda girl so will probably stick with a smart but comfertable light colours suit.
Iv been to a few christenings in the past where the mother has just gone realy OTT and it just didnt look right and one who wore something youd find at ladies day at the races just looked a bit tacky in her massive hat and cocktail dress


----------



## LdS39

We had Adam baptised a few weeks ago. We only had the family there and I wore a simple blue & white dress from Boden (it was on sale) and OH wore a suit. 
All the uncles wore suits too but when we got home we had a BBQ and all of them got changed into their t-shirts.
We only wore them for the photos really...


----------

